

Entrepreneurship Advice from Marc Hedlund, CEO of Wesabe - iseff
http://www.getrichslowly.org/blog/2008/08/10/entrepreneurship-advice-from-marc-hedlund-ceo-of-wesabe/

======
johnrob
"Don't get hung up over the idea... The only thing that really matters about
The Idea is how you (and your partners) feel about it. If you can’t stop
thinking about it for weeks on end, get up out of bed to write down
brainstorms about it, and don’t get tired of working on it, that’s the right
idea. If you have to convince yourself to keep going on The Idea, that’s the
wrong one."

In other words, "the idea doesn't matter... but the idea matters".

~~~
staunch
> _"If you have to convince yourself to keep going on The Idea, that’s the
> wrong one."_

That's the part that really spooks me. A lot of the things I've done that I'm
most proud of are things that at various times I had to convince myself to
work on.

I like what Steve Jobs said: _'...I have looked in the mirror every morning
and asked myself: "If today were the last day of my life, would I want to do
what I am about to do today?" And whenever the answer has been "No" for too
many days in a row, I know I need to change something.'_

~~~
samwise
I find that very odd. If today were the last day of my life i wouldn't spend
it working on anything no matter what it is.

Would rather spend it with family and friends. The answer would be the same no
matter what day it is.

~~~
joeter
Maybe that quote is just a window into Steve Jobs's psyche - inferring his
business legacy is more important to him than all else.

